

Show HN: Bullet – A simple email script to help your team track daily work done - jv22222
https://github.com/digedu/bullet

======
pit
"Motivate your team with Bullets!"

~~~
jv22222
Love it! Very funny, lol.

------
100k
Should you not feel like running this yourself, I Done This is a commercial
version of the same idea: [https://idonethis.com/](https://idonethis.com/)

I've used it for a few years now and I am a fan. It helps me keep track of
what I've accomplished each day and lets me look back over it.

